# Relationale Algebra - Min, Max, Sum?



## flashray (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit mit der relationalen Algebra das Minimum, Maximum oder die Summe der Werte einer Spalte oder einer Zeile zu bestimmen.

Die Standardoperatoren von der relationalen Algebra (Projektion, Selektion, Differenz, Division, Kartesiches Produkt, Join etc.) reichen da glaube ich nicht aus.

Es gibt auch keine Rekursion oder Schleifen meines Wissens in der relationalen Algebra.

Kennt ihr vielleicht ein Hilfskonstrukt der relationalen Algebra, welches ermöglicht oben genannte Aufgaben (beispielsweise: Min einer bestimmten Spalte) zu realisieren.


Vielen Dank im voraus.

Vg Erdal


----------



## teppi (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

also ich weiß nicht, ob ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe aber:

SELECT MIN(foo) AS minimum from foobar;

SELECT MAX(foo) AS maximum from foobar;

SELECT SUM(foo) AS summe from foobar;

machen das doch eigentlich oder? Oder geht es dir drum, diese Funktionen auf anderem Weg zu realisieren?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## flashray (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

mit SQL ist das kein Problem. Wir sollen das als Übungsaufgabe für eine Datenbankvorlesung mit der "relationalen Algebra" realisieren.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relationale_Algebra


Vg Erdal


----------

